# Natural Flea and Tick Control



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried anything like this for flea/tick control? According to this website, lavender is effective against ticks, fleas, mosquitoes and biting flies. Like a miracle drug. Heh.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have not used that-but have much success with neem oil. We live in a heavy wooded area and have never had a flea or a tick on ours. After I apply the neem oil I notice that mosquitoes will hover over him-but never land on him. I have never used a chemical product and hope I never have to. I will also check out the link you provided.

Amazon.com: Neem Oil - Pure Organic Un-cut Neem Seed Oil 1 Oz. (Pack of 3): Health & Personal Care


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

How do you apply it?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

A little neem oil goes a long way!
I have a water bottle and add about 2 drops of neem to 5 oz warm water and shake (this does not have to be exact) then spray on. You make a small amount to use right away. I also add it to his shampoo when giving baths. I know they sell neem oil already mixed-but have never used it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have Azmira NEEM shampoo/dip and also a spray. I use that to bathe Rafi in the summer and the spray to keep bugs off of him and off of me! 

I also give him Bug Off Garlic powder to keep ticks away.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been making my own holistic bug spray for about 5 years now....it is a concoction of several essential oils, including lavender and has 2% neem oil (a malaria study found that a mix of coconut oil mixed with 2% neem oil was completely effective at repelling mosquitoes), mixed in a spray bottle and applied just as you would commercial sprays, though you will need to re-apply every few hours or so and if they have been swimming.....is very effective....I have never had fleas or ticks, so not sure specifically on that subject, but it works well on mosquitoes, black flies, deer flies and horse flies.


----------

